# Vent Disease (Rabbit Syphilis)



## Pipp (Jul 26, 2006)

*What Is It?* 

Vent Disease - rabbit syphilis 
_Vent Diseaseis a sexually transmitted bacterial infection usually seen in breeding animals. Rabbit syphilis is not zoonotic (communicable from animals to humans). Sores develop around the vent (genital) area and sometimes on the face. Treatment is with antibiotics:most authorities recommend injectable penicillin._

_
_*Recommended Articles*

Vent disease, Syphilis, Spirochetosis (Treponematosis)
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/171321.htm



*Articles and Links*

Listings in Rabbit References: 
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#syphilis

Venereal Spirochetosis (Rabbit Syphilis, Vent Disease, Cuniculosis) (Part XII) (WARNING:GRAPHIC IMAGES)
http://www.radil.missouri.edu/info/dora/RABBPAGE/derm.html#XII


*RO Member Threads*

Sick Bunny, Scabs, Swollen Genitals? Don't Know What's Wrong
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55375&forum_id=16

Vent Disease
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14231&forum_id=1

Poppy (with photo)
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10391&forum_id=1

Pen G Question 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6533&forum_id=1

Help and Advice Needed 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6931&forum_id=1

IMPORTANT - Rabbit Syphilis
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34239&forum_id=16


*Photos and Videos*
















The above shots are courtesy of GoinBackToCali, first posted in this thread: 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55375&forum_id=16

_"We immediately started her on a course of injectable Pen G.. with some Bene Bac.. and she was good to go.. no issues, and I still have her to this day.. "_


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2006)

I would ammend the portion that mentions debate ontopicalointments for treatment. There's no debating on that issue -an application of topical ointment cannot cure it.

Here's another good link

http://www.radil.missouri.edu/info/dora/RABBPAGE/derm.html#XII.

Pam


*EDIT: NOTE FROM PIPP:* 

Edited, thanks, Pam! 

I see that link has a ton of other information, we'll incorporated it into the pages for other appropriate ailments as well (if Naturestee hasn't already done so).


----------

